# Streamlined Process for Filing of 8854



## wuyi1111 (Nov 1, 2017)

I renounced my green card in June of 2015. But haven't filed form 8854. Can I use streamlined process for filing form 8854 and tax return for 2015? The issue is that I will file form 1040NR and form 1040 as dual status returns, but IRS stated that 1040NR cannot use streamlined process. Any advice what should I do?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This page from the IRS might help: https://www.irs.gov/individuals/int...onal-information-return-submission-procedures

If you're only filing a single year, I don't think you are eligible for the Streamlined procedure. But unless you owe quite a bit of back taxes, it should just be a matter of paying up and paying any interest charges.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## wuyi1111 (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi Reve, 

Thanks for your response. I don't own any tax. And 2015 tax and the 8854 were the only ones I haven't filed. Any suggestion? Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Just file them late - with an explanation that the "missing" return (and form) are from the year you moved (as it appears it was) and that your filing was overlooked in the frenzy of the move - or something to that effect.

They have very little means of "coming after you" and are highly unlikely to do so unless you owe enough in taxes to make it worth their while. All they are looking for is a "good faith effort" and some indication that your failure to file wasn't "willful" - i.e. you're not trying to evade any taxes, because you didn't owe any. 

Like the ad says, "Just do it." More likely than not that will be the end of it.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## wuyi1111 (Nov 1, 2017)

Bev, thank you so much for your suggestion!


----------

